# Goats & Chickens?



## NewGoatMomInMaine (Nov 22, 2016)

I have two young Alpine does and 15 chickens that all love together. Recently, a friend has told me several reasons for them to be separated but I'd love others' opinions! Thanks!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

There are a wide variety of opinion on keeping goats and chickens in the same pens and barns. It's really a personal preference. 

I keep a couple roosters only in my pens to clean up any spilled grains. I did have to add some blockades over my hay racks so they could not roost in those locations as you don't want them pooping in the hay or feeders. I never have any issues with them soiling the water or anything like that. I do have to make sure there is lower water troughs so they can reach. And I don't leave any chicken feed out for the goats to break into.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

P.S. there are tons of threads on this subject also so you can get more insight! See the box of "Similar threads" below when you scroll down this page or do a search up top!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Do they share a barn? Our chickens are free range. Their coop is on the outside of the goat pen, but they like to hang out in there. We've never had any problems.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I think chickens and goats living in the same field is great - they get along fine, eggs are delicious, and chickens may even eat the goat parasites in the field and kill them.

Chickens and goats living in the same house would get pretty messy. Keeping them out of each other's food would be a big challenge, and I don't think all that chicken poo would be good for the goats to live in all the time.


----------



## NewGoatMomInMaine (Nov 22, 2016)

I built a tall bench for my goats to get up on and sleep on. Below that I have built a cubby where the chickens are fed thru a PVC pipe feeder where their food gets caught in a litter pan underneath, and away from the goats, and I feed them thru the pipe that is too high for goats with a cover on top! I built this hay feeder too and created a cover because I noticed chickens perching on top and pooping inside on the hay - not happening any more! I'm just concerned about possible diseases or parasites! But I think, so far, I've taken all of the necessary precautions so goats can't access chicken's food!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It looks like a great setup! I think so long as you keep everything fresh and the bedding clean you'll be good


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Most diseases and parasites won't pass from poultry to mammals. Different lice, different mites, different coccidia, etc. Great chicken feeding setup!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I love that set-up! Very cool! Like others have said, my chickens have their own place to sleep and be fed, but everyone is out and about in the same field during the day and I do have some chickens that like to roost and lay eggs in the goat pens, but it has never been a problem. Plus, if you separated them out you would never get to see chickens riding around on a goat's back!


----------

